# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Ich möchte meine gute alte Recon 351 u-turn härter machen, Möglichkeiten?

## Vuntzam

Ich hab eine Recon 351 U-Turn von ca. 2008 und möchte sie härter machen. An sich ein leicht zu lösendes Problem würde man noch irgendwoher eine Feder bekommen. (Ich bräuchte diese in hart oder extra hart, aktuell hab ich eine rote medium Feder https://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...PTE=&pnr=21613 )

Nun suche ich nach Alternativen, bin mir aber aufgrund mangelnder Fachkenntnis nicht sicher was funktionieren würde. Im Optimalfall sollte die Lösung im Endeffekt... 
+möglichst billig sein, 
+der maximale Federweg irgendwo zwischen 110mm und 130mm bleiben und 
+die Gabel auf 100mm oder weniger absenkbar bleiben. 

Folgede Ideen hätte ich:

1. Diese Feder in extra hart einbauen:
www.ebay.at/itm/Rock-Shox-U-T...GLXXa5YNmyosxQ
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme aus das diese Feder an sich in die Gabel passen würde und ich dann eben einen Federweg von etwa 80-125mm hätte und ich keine zusätzlichen Teile benötigen würde?

2. Diese Air U-Turn Einheit einbauen:
www.ebay.at/itm/RockShox-Fork...8AAOSwuLZY0ZJ-
Würde generell überhaupt funktionieren? (Hat zb. das Loch unten im Casting die richtige Grüße?)
Würde ich da noch etwas zusätzlich brauchen außer dieser Kappe https://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...aD0x&pnr=23733 ?

3. (Aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen die mir unliebste Variante) Eine andere gebrauchte Gabel kaufen, könnte mir jemand etwas anbieten? (26", 1 1/8" durchgehend, Schnellspannachse) Was haltet ihr von dieser https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...-mm-221964755/ ?

4. Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee oder hat/kennt jemanden der  eine blaue oder schwarze U-Turn Feder herumkugeln hat?

Beste Grüße

----------


## smOoh

Ich habe noch eine Pike U-Turn Feder irgendwo rumfliegen (müsste hart oder extra hart sein). Waren ja damals alles 32mm Gabeln, könnte evt. passen. Schaue bei Gelegenheit nach.

_edit: Sorry, ist doch ne rote.._

----------


## Vuntzam

Danke fürs nachsehen. Habe jetzt die Judy Feder bestellt, passt fast, ist nur 2 cm zu lang, aber das werd ich einfach abschneiden.

----------


## le29

Hi Vuntzam,
möchte bei meiner Rockshox Recon 351 U-Turn Bj. 08, die Feder gegen eine  stärkere austauschen. Und zwar: 11.4310.139.000 Schwarz ab 82kg. Würde  zur Not auch 11.4310.138.000 Blau 72-82 kg einbauen.
Habe überall im Internet gesucht ohne Erfolg. Gibt es eine andere Teile Nr. (Feder) was passen würde? Hat bei dir die Judie Feder funktioniert? Welche Judie Feder has du?

Vielen Dank!

----------

